# The importance of tailstanding



## jonesy (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sure we've all been here before. 







Life would definitely be more difficult without proper lighting.


----------



## Art (Dec 29, 2008)

That is something I really like on my D10... in xmas we had 10mins of dinner with my L0D in the table serving as a candle for more than 20 people because the lights when of due to over voltage .
Its probably the only thing I dont like in my Led Lensers.

Regards,


----------



## metlarules (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the ability to tailstand lights during power outages. It makes lighting up a room much easier.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 29, 2008)

If I am at home it isn't necessary for me as I have lanterns to light up the place. Something almost as nice as tailstanding is a diffuser. and a diffuser plus tailstanding makes a lantern of sorts.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 29, 2008)

jonesy said:


> I'm sure we've all been here before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happens to me all the time  ..... part of the job
I normally hold my Novatac in my mouth (not a pretty sight)


----------



## ackbar (Dec 29, 2008)

I like tailstanding as well but question you decision to place your light where you did


----------



## lumengeek (Dec 29, 2008)

haha that's what I've been doing at work recently in the evenings, except I stand the light on the window shelf instead. I could just switch the lights on but that would be boring :laughing:


----------



## gallonoffuel (Dec 29, 2008)

I had to do this within a week of deciding to EDC a flashlight. Power went out in a 4 story building, I was on the 3rd, no emergency lighting in the bathroom (why do they design things like this?), bathroom was central to the building (no windows). I can't remember which light that was, though. Fenix T1 perhaps? I don't think they tailstand well, but I remember sticking it between the plumbing and the wall.

EDIT: Please note, it was the flashlight that was stuck between the plumbing and the wall, to avoid any confusion.


----------



## jonesy (Dec 29, 2008)

Ha, there really isn't any other good spot to put the light, other than on the sink. Definitely helps prevent having to spray and pray, so to speak. 

I'm actually considering selling my L1 just because I end up using the tailstanding feature of my Novatac and 6P quite often. That, and I guess I like the more floody beam characteristics of the others. 

Here's the light in the photo, in case anyone was wondering. It's just a 6P with the M60L, a Novatac pocket clip, and a Leef tailcap. Makes a great EDC!


----------



## dalton (Dec 29, 2008)

I need that tailcap for my 6P. Anyone know where to get one these days? Doesn't have to be Leef, but I can't find a tailcap for my 6P that will stand. Need to get one that allows standing for my E1e too.


----------



## fieldops (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree that tail stand capability can be quite useful. This is especially true in places outside the home or vehicle where lanterns and headlamps may not be available. Some lights can be a bit unstable if their long and extremely top heavy.


----------



## Toaster (Dec 29, 2008)

ackbar said:


> I like tailstanding as well but question you decision to place your light where you did



LOL, my thoughts exactly. In a situation like that I'd simply drape the light around my neck using the lanyard instead of risking contamination. But to each their own :laughing:


----------



## tx101 (Dec 29, 2008)

Toaster said:


> LOL, my thoughts exactly. In a situation like that I'd simply drape the light around my neck using the lanyard instead of risking contamination. But to each their own :laughing:



Lets hope your lanyard is not too long :naughty:


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 29, 2008)

I find tail standing a useful feature, so long as it doesn't hinder the operation of the switch. Anti roll bezel is slightly higher up on my priority list though. IMHO both almost do the same thing.


----------



## f22shift (Dec 29, 2008)

well a cup can used 
i use tailstand all the time indoors.


----------



## kramer5150 (Dec 29, 2008)

f22shift said:


> well a cup can used
> i use tailstand all the time indoors.



toilet paper spool also works:twothumbs


----------



## 1dash1 (Dec 29, 2008)

For single-mode lights, I appreciate the tailstanding feature. 

For my multi-mode lights, I'm frequently changing output levels to adjust for changing lighting conditions and I'm often using the flashlight one-handed (my dog is on leash with the other hand). Many of the tailstanding lights are not-so-easy to operate one-handed, e.g., D10, 120P, Incendio. They are not _hard_ to operate - they just aren't as easy to operate as some of the flashlights with tactical switches.

_(I've switched out the 120P's flat switch for a tactical switch. I've added a button to the D10. The ease of use, for me, has greatly improved. As for the Incendio, I'm waiting for stock to replace the switch cover. My guess is that the improvement will be equally rewarding.)_


----------



## TONY M (Dec 29, 2008)

I love tailstanding lights too.

(Readers discreation advised for next bit).

Many years ago I was once in a store bathroom taking a, erm No2 when some smart a$$ kid thought it would be fun to turn out the light on his way out



- knowing full well what I was doing.:toilet: Luckly I had my half-trusty Mini Mag 2xAA in my jacket pocket (which was tricky to find at the time with no light etc), so I switched it on and could see what I needed to do, finished up, washed up, and contently left the bathroom knowing that the experience could easily have been rather sour without my EDC.

Worst part was that I never found the kid that turned of the light behind him. :shrug:


----------



## gottawearshades (Dec 29, 2008)

Surefire should use the pic in the OP on their Website.


----------



## Lite_me (Dec 29, 2008)

I use the tailstanding ability of my lights everyday. So I always have at least one on me that does. Lately, it's been either my D10 or EX10.


----------



## KiwiMark (Dec 29, 2008)

jonesy said:


> I'm actually considering selling my L1 just because I end up using the tailstanding feature of my Novatac and 6P quite often. That, and I guess I like the more floody beam characteristics of the others.



I have lots of variety: lights that can tailstand, lights that have forward clickies, lights with warm tint, lights that run on 18670, lights that run on AAA, etc. Variety is the spice of life!

I definitely wouldn't sell a light because it couldn't tailstand - there are plenty of ways to get it to face upwards (cup or glass or whatever).
I like that some of my lights to tailstand, gives me an easy option for room lighting. But because some do it, the others don't need to. 

On Christmas day me and a couple of cousins and the girlfriend of one of them were sitting at the kitchen table, we turned off the light so the girlfriend could use a candle (she got it for Christmas) and I played with some subtle lighting. I found that my Jet-I or my Infinitum worked well carefully perched, bezel down on the top of an empty bottle, but more stable (less likely to fall and dent mum's table) was my L0D inside the bottle (suspended from the top - keys outside the bottle, L0D inside) which made a pretty cool lantern. The bottle is covered in a translucent white (mostly) plasic (Archers Lime RTD bottle if anyone is familiar with them). Here is the best pic I could find: http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/drinks/archers-aqua/ (The lime one is white with green instead of red). With the L0D you can change between 3 levels so you can make it a brighter lantern or a more subtle one.


----------



## parnass (Dec 29, 2008)

While there is utility in standing a flashlight on its tail, tailstanding ability has never been important enough to affect my choice of flashlight.

I have propped lights up vertically using whatever is handy.


----------



## jtr1962 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hope you disinfected that light thoroughly afterwards. :green: Public toilets are so filthy I've gotten in the habit of using my feet to push the flush handle. Granted, this requires calisthenics on some urinals, but it beats catching who knows what. On the plus side, at least it looks like nobody crapped in that urinal.


----------



## Jake.t (Dec 29, 2008)

maglites can tainstand really well which i 1 reason that i love them


----------



## asfaltpiloot (Dec 29, 2008)

dalton said:


> I need that tailcap for my 6P. Anyone know where to get one these days? Doesn't have to be Leef, but I can't find a tailcap for my 6P that will stand. Need to get one that allows standing for my E1e too.


 
The 6P can tailstand with the Z49 and Z48 tailcaps from Surefire.
http://www.surefire.com/TailCapSwitches


----------



## jonesy (Dec 29, 2008)

It's okay, I actually used the washroom at work for the photo, and it was after the cleaning lady had been in there, so it's still clean. :thumbsup: 

Kinda OT, but the M60L did a good job on lighting up most of the bathroom, in the off chance I had to use it. BTW, the toilet paper roll as a stand is a great idea.


----------



## VillageIdiot (Dec 29, 2008)

I just stick my lights in a glass or something if I want to tailstand them, or apply good old blu-tack. Tail-standing eh? Can your light wall-stand? =P


----------



## Per Arne (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

As mention in post #26, I too use SureFires Z48-HA or Z49-BK on some of my 2-cell SureFire lights.

On my SureFire ExE Series I use McTC Clicky Tailcap switches from Sandwich Shoppe, http://theledguy.chainreactionweb.com or Valiant Delrin Tail shrouds from J.S.Burlys http://www.jsburlysflashlights.com, who also makes them for SureFire A2 and L1. Oregonshooter.com did also have some...

PA


----------



## chaoss (Dec 29, 2008)

Tailstand capability is a must for my EDC.


----------



## divine (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't be putting a light down ontop of a urinal. Besides the sanitary reasons, the last thing I want is for it to tip over and end up in the bottom of the urinal.


----------



## n4zov (Dec 30, 2008)

Simply put, I do not buy flashlights that won't tailstand!


----------



## haley1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've never really thought about the tail standing option of a light untill after I'd already bought it for other reasons. But it does come in handy upon occasion.


----------



## Tomcat! (Dec 31, 2008)

Jake.t said:


> maglites can tainstand really well which i 1 reason that i love them



Now this is how you tailstand a 6D MagLite!


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 31, 2008)

Tomcat! said:


> Now this is how you tailstand a 6D MagLite!


I don't think he can even feel it!?


----------



## Tiff (Dec 31, 2008)

I prefer a light that can tailstand and for my EDC it's must have feature because i use it so much. But it wouldn't be a dealbreaker if one or a few of my lights couldn't tailstand. I have lanterns and other lights as well including electric candles. I can see teh benefits of having both depending on your needs.
As far as Blu-tac goes we only have a poor substitute for it in the US and the one I bought was a cheap knockoff and actually stained a white wall and left greasy spots. My wife is used to using BlueTac but she didn't realize the cheap stuff is rubbish!
Bluetac would hold a small light to the wall with ease. Probably good to have some in the toolbox, if you can find genuine BuleTac.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 25, 2015)

The ability for my flashlight to stand on its end must be the least important factor for me when buying flashlight.


----------



## LedTed (Nov 25, 2015)

I like that D10s are mentioned in this thread; single handed on-the-spot tail standing. I happen to prefer the D11.2 for those two reasons. But, my D10s were able to tail stand a little better.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2015)

jonesy said:


>



Old thread but it all still applies! This is why I appreciate lights that tail stand. I HATE when people say something stupid like "put it in a mug". OK, plenty of mugs sitting around in that bathroom, huh? And I'm sure that's what you want to do when getting ready to take a leak...waste time looking around for a mug or something to hold a flashlight.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 25, 2015)

You adapt. You overcome. You improvise.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Adapt? Doesn't that one already tail stand?

So instead of having a light tail stand on its own, adapting is a suitable excuse? I think not. I just don't get it. Do it right in the first place.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd rather adapt and overcome with a Malkoff than tail stand a piece a junk. 

Simply put, when it's on the Malkoff adapts real well to real world applocalyptic conditions while the tailstanding chinese piece a junk is only good for a table lamp.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2015)

Now we're just OT. I'll let this one go...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 25, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I'd rather adapt and overcome with a Malkoff than tail stand a piece a junk.
> 
> Simply put, when it's on the Malkoff adapts real well to real world applocalyptic conditions while the tailstanding chinese piece a junk is only good for a table lamp.




That's fine. You go look for a mug or flower pot to stand your Malkoff so you can see. In the meantime, I've already finished what I needed to do with my tailstanding chinese piece of junk.


----------



## Parrot Quack (Nov 25, 2015)

They still manufacture lights that don't tailstand?  Good thread as lights that don't tailstand, don't get purchased by this flashaholic.


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow, I didn't know that tailstanding was as polarizing an issue as PWM.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2015)

^^ lol...me neither.

But I guess if Streamlight, Sure Fire, Malkoff and Elzetta are reading this they'll get right on that tail stand thing.


----------



## leon2245 (Nov 25, 2015)

wtf guys


It's a must feature for me, but I wouldn't try to tell other people they should want it, or that one way or the other is right or wrong because one manufacturer or another does or doesn't do it.

its just a trade off- no shroud means better accessibility from more angles, but can't stand on its end as well vs deeper shroud. Or something like the triad or sf defender tailcap, which to me are the best compromise of both worlds, still tail stands but don't have to come over the top, can still come all the way down.


----------



## cland72 (Nov 25, 2015)

I like the Z58 tailcap on my E1B because it makes it easier to hold and enables tailstanding, but the main drawback is that activation is harder due to the narrower angle of accessibility. I'm with leon on this one - it may not make sense for everyone.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2015)

When I need a tailstander I light a candle.

Nah, seriously I think everybody likes the tailstand feature. But to say it has to for me to buy it...if that's your thing...go for it. 

I'll just use an MD2, a couple of Mags, an HP1 or one of my Lux-Pro's.

But if it's for all out life on the line use, well I'll just have my wife have "at least it will tailstand" on my tombstone. lol


----------



## dc38 (Nov 25, 2015)

Tailstanding is nice, but useless for high stress situations unless trained.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 25, 2015)

My main point wasn't tail standing vs. no tailstanding.

It was the thinking "it doesn't matter because you can put it in a mug or between books". That's ridiculous in so many situations where you need to set a light down NOW.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Nov 25, 2015)

markr6 said:


> My main point wasn't tail standing vs. no tailstanding.
> 
> It was the thinking "it doesn't matter because you can put it in a mug or between books". That's ridiculous in so many situations where you need to set a light down NOW.



Not true. Apparently, people pack a Malkoff and a flower pot into their bug-out bag. Works just as good as any tailstanding feature. And, you can grow a tomato plant in the flower pot if you get hungry.


----------



## Bama87 (Nov 25, 2015)

Should have set it on the sink or stuck in your back pocket. I'd be scared it would want to take a dive like that. 

I personally think its a great feature to have even though not one many people, outside of this forum apparently, think about when buying a flashlight.


----------



## Grizzman (Nov 25, 2015)

Damn craziness in here. 

I'll just say that all my Malkoff's tail stand fine by themselves.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 25, 2015)

Easy, boys and girls... 

Besides, if I need both hands free, I'll use a headlamp.


----------



## chillinn (Nov 25, 2015)

Tailstanding is impossible without tail. That is all.


----------



## scs (Nov 25, 2015)

Why hasn't anyone just qualified his statement by simply mentioning that tailstanding is a very desirable feature for an EDC light, but not so for a duty tactical light. Different application, different needs, hence different design. No need to identify with one camp or another exclusively.


----------



## scs (Nov 25, 2015)

Let's not go crazy every time someone stirs the pot.
Do we not have even enough tolerance for someone else's extreme preferences regarding flashlights?


----------



## D6859 (Nov 25, 2015)

Installing a sliding level under my desk... 






This time I preferred tailstanding my EDC to finding my headlamp and wearing it. I think it was a tint thing. My headlamps are all CW. 

The picture in OP reminded me the lamp in the bath room upstairs is broken. I think I should take some flashlight there for my roommates to use.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 25, 2015)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Not true. Apparently, people pack a Malkoff and a flower pot into their bug-out bag. Works just as good as any tailstanding feature. And, you can grow a tomato plant in the flower pot if you get hungry.



This^^

M61N doubles as a grow lamp.


----------



## MMD (Nov 25, 2015)

Tail stand is a must on my EDC's. It's so annoying being used to tail standing and carrying a light that inherently will not. For this reason I will not carry a light that will not inherently tailstand. 
The 6P's bolted to my rifles are not shrouded and are momentary. Also a must. Different setup for different task.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Nov 26, 2015)

It's a great time to be into flashlights. There are a zillion fantastic models to choose from. There are so many, in fact, that if I decide I need features X, Y, and Z, there is no need to settle for only X and Y. It's easy to find a light with all three.

In many cases, of course, Z = tail standing!

I just bought a handful of the new *BLF-348* flashlights. The 348 is a single-mode, 50-lumen, 1xAAA, stainless-steel, tube light. It features a high-CRI, 5000K Nichia 219 emitter. It's a pretty cool light, and at $7 a copy, it makes a great holiday gift. 

So this week I have been testing mine. It doesn't have any throw at all, but it's great for close-up work and journeys around the house. When I used it for my late night lavatory visit, however, I found myself wishing it could tail stand. No problem. I just leaned it against a tray in the drawer.

As others have mentioned, tail standing is not for every light. Some applications are hindered by lights that tail stand. Other than those specific applications, however, I don't see any reason why _all_ my other flashlights should not tail stand. 

I wish the BLF-348 did.


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 26, 2015)

greenlight said:


> The ability for my flashlight to stand on its end must be the least important factor for me when buying flashlight.



Resurrecting a 7 year old thread to diametrically oppose its premise....... someone's Wheaties (Fiber 1) get whizzed in? :nana:

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## yoyoman (Nov 26, 2015)

Definitely off track. Let's hear it for Thanksgiving. Couldn't find a whole Turkey, but found Turkey pieces. Thighs and drum sticks. That's OK because we like dark meat. Sweet potato and marshmallow casserole. Close, but not the USA.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, getting ready to eat in a few minutes. 

Bill


----------



## KiwiMark (Nov 28, 2015)

What I don't get is the opposition to the idea!
Surely if some of us find the feature useful then even those that don't care about it should be able to accept that it is a good thing for us to have it.
I don't tail stand a light often, but it sure is a handy feature when I need/want it.
My Nitecore D10 is a really good light to have close at hand when I need to illuminate a room, it really does tail stand better than most being super stable on its tail.


----------



## greenlight (Nov 28, 2015)

Beamhead said:


> Resurrecting a 7 year old thread to diametrically oppose its premise....... someone's Wheaties (Fiber 1) get whizzed in? :nana:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


That's that's pretty rich for somebody who joined the forum 1 month before I did. I did a search and this seemed like a good thread to post in.


----------



## TKC (Nov 28, 2015)

*It is something that is important to me.*


----------



## Beamhead (Nov 28, 2015)

greenlight said:


> That's that's pretty rich for somebody who joined the forum 1 month before I did. I did a search and this seemed like a good thread to post in.


Seniority has it's benefits :naughty:, alright I'll give you 2 points for using search like we tell the n00bs, but must subtract 1 point for grave digging. 

I prefer tail stand ability but is not a deal breaker depending on what I want the light for.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 28, 2015)

I was (am) a rabid tailstand fan, McGizmo's spoiled me for it. Rock solid. Nothing better. Oveready and Oregon Shooter tailcap shrouds for SF E-series and L-1 lights. (In addition to Scoutlight tailcaps} Nirvana. Zebralight side switches. Fantastic! Ground the keychain lug right off my new Titan Plus pretty much before throwing the packaging away. My EDC tailstanders were many. The only small single cell light I prefer a raised tailcap on are my HDS lights. I can't get past the smooth switch boot on the flush tailcap. Don't know why. I like the HDS's enough to adapt... :grouphug: Thankfully there are many good choices for both camps.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 28, 2015)

This threads sure beats the heck out of debating about Sure Fire and Mag Lite.

Thanks whoever re-ignited this debate.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 28, 2015)

HAHA! You don't talk about:

1. Politics
2. Religion
3. Money
4. Tail Standing
5. _Anything at all _with a drunk person


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 28, 2015)

My PD35 wouldn't tailstand [ts]. So my machinest friend made me a ring circle for its bottom and now it unobtrusively tailstands.

Maybe the ability to ts is not a must for you, but it's a must for me.

Why, you will ask?

Because though I swim in headlamps, in any kind of crap hits the fan situation, I need both hands free for whatever task may arise. And a tailstanding light can also assist others-- like most of you, I carry more than one light on me.

Of course, a light with a magnet that can tailstand doubly reassures me for all its possibilities.

Whatever within reason can be foreseen could very well happen. If there comes a crisis, I refuse to lose precious seconds if the survival of loved ones, friends, and/or myself depends on a detail-- however minute or major (in the overall scale of things) tailstanding is at that particular time.

Yeah, maybe I fantasize too much. But that's one of many reasons being a Flashaholic is fun-- for me it's about the preparation.

No, I do not let whatever I can anticipate or foresee define or control me but being a "Flashaholic" is one part of my overall larger identity and one of many subparts of that Flashaholic part is the ability, with rare exception, of a light to tailstand.

As Sun Tzu wrote, "The best battles ever fought ever won were those not even begun."

There is no right or wrong here because context is everything.

This post is my context.

What is yours?

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 29, 2015)

I carry a 1 cell light in each pocket as well as a pocket sized knife.

Being right handed I carry in the right one a knife I know will defend me and a light that will turn on without a doubt.
In the left is a general use knife and a light that will more than likely light and will tailstand. 

Thataway if my right arm is unavailable I'm still good to go. Say you're in a wreck, earthquake or an explosion and one of your arms is pinned....
If suppose if my left arm is pinned a tail stander is way down on the list of my concerns.


----------



## chillinn (Nov 30, 2015)

On reflection, I suppose I do have another small point. I accept that light can be aimed up in the hand, propped or even clipped directionally. These forms are not nearly so elegant, effortless and effective as a tailstood light. Out of this simple configuration arises the mighty hands-free ceiling bounce, which is derivative. Perhaps put too simply, tail and bouncing off ceilings are somewhat directly proportional. If you're not tailstanding to ceiling bounce, you're executing some extra superfluous step for the same results. If only we could bring everyone around to tailstanding, perhaps we might mitigate our energy crisis.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2015)

Elegant? 

It's a flashlight.

Just jokin'. But that is some mighty colorful verbage to describe a nice little light.


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 30, 2015)

If tail standing floats your boat, have at it.

As for me, I couldn't care less about that, as a feature.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 30, 2015)

Let there be tail stand-age


----------



## Taz80 (Nov 30, 2015)

Tail stand, whats tail stand? Ain't that doohickey ya git with the light for hangin it off a nail in the wall? Heck the hound just be knockin that thing over.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Nov 30, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> If tail standing floats your boat, have at it.
> 
> As for me, I couldn't care less about that, as a feature.



It doesn't FLOAT my boat.

It IS my boat!

hahaha


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 1, 2015)

Taz80 said:


> Tail stand, whats tail stand? Ain't that doohickey ya git with the light for hangin it off a nail in the wall? Heck the hound just be knockin that thing over.







Wish more lights had these


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 2, 2015)

If I can't tailstand my light, and I need some kind of area lighting real quick, a wall-bounce from a light laying on it's side is more than sufficient. I even did floor-bounce before in public washrooms with the light clipped to my front pocket, since more or less the flooring/tiles are light coloured.

In fact, if I were to do what the OP did the glare from tail standing from such a low position directly in front of me would no doubt hurt my eyes. I just realised that when I do tailstand my lights they are usually in a higher position and/or behind something so I don't see the glare from the bezel.


----------



## tech25 (Dec 6, 2015)

I like a protruding button on my EDC for ease of activation.


That being said, I appreciate the usefulness of tailstanding- so I keep either a Headlamp or a light that can tailstand as my secondary. 


My primary edc, sunwayman V11r keeps it's place due to button being easy to activate even though it's not protruding. But with my other lights I clip it and bounce the beam off either the wall or floor like *xzel87*.


----------



## vk1 (Dec 11, 2015)

I find it very useful in lighting up a room. Prefer lights that do


----------



## mk2rocco (Dec 11, 2015)

As I'm reading this thread I am lighting up my room with a light tailstanding on my night stand.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2015)

I figure me or those around me being injured, killed or mame'd due to my flashlight didn't tail stand is a little less likely than being hit twice by the same bolt of lightning...
But just in case...


----------



## savumaki (Dec 11, 2015)

Must be something wrong with me, I have never needed a light to tail stand, even tho I have several that do, including my pocket EDC.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2015)

savumaki said:


> Must be something wrong with me, I have never needed a light to tail stand, even tho I have several that do, including my pocket EDC.



It's those times that come up...and they come up at the most inconvenient, yet important times. Like cramped under a car on your back changing oil, or when you have a beer in both hands.


----------



## uofaengr (Dec 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> It's those times that come up...and they come up at the most inconvenient, yet important times. Like cramped under a car on your back changing oil, or when you have a beer in both hands.


Or especially when the light blows in the bathroom at work which generally takes two days to get fixed.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 11, 2015)

savumaki said:


> Must be something wrong with me, I have never needed a light to tail stand, even tho I have several that do, including my pocket EDC.



I with you. Have done the tail stand thing before. 
But not because I had to.

I have flexi-lights, magnetized and clothspin lights for hands free times when the headlamp causes shadows.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2015)

I started carrying a ceramic white mug around with me so I can stand any flashlight, anywhere, anytime.


----------



## uofaengr (Dec 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> I started carrying a ceramic white mug around with me so I can stand any flashlight, anywhere, anytime.


And the bottom ring doubles as a hone for your knives. So tactical! You should put this in an EDC thread as part of your "loadout" lmao.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2015)

uofaengr said:


> And the bottom ring doubles as a hone for your knives. So tactical! You should put this in an EDC thread as part of your "loadout" lmao.



Yes dual-purpose!! So it technically only weighs half its actual weight.


----------



## uofaengr (Dec 11, 2015)

markr6 said:


> Yes dual-purpose!! So it technically only weighs half its actual weight.


Now I want one in titanium with flame ano and skulls...lots of skulls... Can keep my tactical hanky in it and clip it to my belt with my $800 'biner that's also a bottle opener but shaped like a ferret! 

Before you know it, Starlingear will be making them and selling them for $2000 apiece. Better patent this quick!


----------



## LGT (Dec 12, 2015)

While it's not a feature that was specifically looked for, throughout the years of buying many lights, I have six or seven that tailstand.
I always use them while staying in a hotel or resort for the middle of the night trips to the bathroom. I also find them practical for area lighting while working under the kitchen or bathroom sink, even while wearing a headlight.


----------

